# Hacking 21-200



## Dojimaster (Mar 4, 2002)

Anybody doing this yet? I'd like to get the SATA turned on and add some serious storage.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the wrong forum for that, you want www.dbstalk.com 21-200 is not a TiVo


----------



## Dojimaster (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks - and thanks for being kind. I have 3 DRS6000s DirecTivos, so this the only place i come.

i'll check them out.


----------

